# Pinoy Accountant in Canada



## Katrhina (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi guys!

I am planning on moving to Canada, maybe in Toronto or Vancouver. Does anyone of you know whether Filipino Accountants are in demand on said cities?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As a Chartered Accountant, you need to get licensed:
https://www.cpacanada.ca/en/become-...ng-a-cpa/international-credential-recognition


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Katrhina said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am planning on moving to Canada, maybe in Toronto or Vancouver. Does anyone of you know whether Filipino Accountants are in demand on said cities?



Why would nationality matter? Do you think jobs are reserved only for people of certain nationalities?


----------



## Katrhina (Mar 27, 2016)

colchar said:


> Why would nationality matter? Do you think jobs are reserved only for people of certain nationalities?


Hi, 

Thank you for your reply. 

I am currently in Dubai and usually employers here prefer certain nationalities as their employees. I guess that's why my question came out like that.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Katrhina said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I am currently in Dubai and usually employers here prefer certain nationalities as their employees. I guess that's why my question came out like that.


Canadian employers aren't really allowed to specify a preference for specific nationalities when hiring... they can state requirements that may preclude or include people i.e. "must be able to speak __insert language here_" or "Japanese language an asset" etc, but they cannot flat out state "_specific nationality/exclusion term_ Only" in their ads.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And employers can only indicate a preference for a specific language if they can show that that is really necessary for their business. For example: 30% of their clients speak Language X (and not English/French): yes, you can ask for specific knowledge of that language. But 3% of their clients don't speak English (or French) but Language X: it will be hard to build your case.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Katrhina said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I am currently in Dubai and usually employers here prefer certain nationalities as their employees. I guess that's why my question came out like that.



That would be illegal here in Canada.


----------

